# Organizing Halloween boxes



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK...I guess the time has come to really start to get better organized. This year with all the weather we were fighting, things kind of got thrown around when volunteers came to "help" and they started throwing stuff around. That I can understand, and I don't mind so much. BUT....it's a beautiful day today...a great day to do some serious house cleaning, which I'm doing. However, I finally opened my bedroom closet to put some stuff away, started throwing stuff away to clean it out and I found....a fogger and a gallon of fog juice in the bottom of my closet!!!!! It's the one I bought AFTER LAST Halloween and I must have stuck it in there so I didn't forget it! Well that didn't work because I had no idea it was in there. Went out after Halloween this year and bought 2 more. I guess I should stop hiding things so hubby doesn't see them....I never find them again LOL. It's now by the steps to take it downstairs with all the new stuff and all the other foggers, just in case I ever get around to packing up all the stuff from this year. OH, by the way, in case I forget Vlad and Blackcat......you're Christmas gifts are hidden in the garage so remind me when it gets closer to getting together  OK, done rambling....back to cleaning.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh No! That's hilarious! I can completely relate to forgetting that I have something stashed away. I actually did organize and consolidate my Halloween stuff last weekend (in nice orange/black plastic boxes) and forgot about all of the rubber rats that I had! LOL

Have fun! Maybe you'll unearth even more treasures!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a certain method that works well to KEEP boxes organized so that if you have volunteers for clean-up and take-down, they know what goes where?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

You have volunteers for clean up and take down? How do you do that? I don't even get volunteers for set up. They all just want to come over, act, go home! I must say though that for our parties we do get a bunch of people helping to clean up but that's only because it's at the local firehouse and we have to be out of there by a certain time, so they help load it all into trucks to take it home. Once it gets home, they all scatter so it's up to hubby and I to put all the food away, unload the coolers, etc. Oops....rambling again! Sorry...off to find more treasures


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I always have something that gets left behind while packing up the Halloween stuff. This year it was my skull wreath on my front door. I just took it down yesterday!!!! Also, I did buy a few things last year after Halloween and I went up to my craft den to straighten up and - you guessed it - in the same bag I purchased them in and still didn't get to use them for this Halloween! Well, I finally went through the whole house looking for leftovers to put away.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmmm, organizing and packing away Halloween props and materials until the next Halloween. Interesting concept for sure. I might try it some day.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I have to organize or I'd drive myself crazy looking for stuff every October. I started using Rubbermaid stackable bins a couple of years ago. I have an inventory list that goes with each bin. So everything has a place. When I get new stuff, I get a new bin. Most of the bins have either similar props or a common category. For example, all ACC skellies and skulls are together. All foggers and fogging supplies are together. All lights and bulbs...well you get the idea. It's a pain to make these lists the first time but well worth it when it comes time to pack up.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I tried doing that too...marking the boxes. Tombstones in one, lights and cords in another, good masks in another, etc etc. And it worked..while all the containers were still closed. Once I opened them and started setting up, digging though them looking for something, all hell broke loose and I couldn't find anything. It's even worse when it comes to finding prop building material. "Where did I put the paint brushes?" "Has anyone seen the wire cutters?" Now that I have my very own prop building/office room, I'm hoping to do a much better job of keeping things together...at least till I get lost working on it and start on something else....damn this short attention span!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm planning to get organized this year and buy some of the plastic bins. Right not all my stuff is in a heap in my basement, so i hope to get it all organized and labeled. I've had problems with mice, basment floods, and cardboard boxes rotting, so I think this will help. Good luck with the organization trishaanne!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I have complete comprehension of pvc frames. I finally understand wiper motors. I'm even getting pneumatics. But what is this 'organization' concept that you are talking about?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm not really certain Slimy, but if I'm not mistaken, some people actually put their stuff away where they can't see it and play with it all year.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Is it time to get it out yet?

Can I huh?

Please?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, we moved this year after halloween so it helped to go through things. I too use the plastic totes to organize. The problem with those is they are rounded on the sides. So i have about 45 of them because they dont hold very much. I go out every year and buy 3 or 4 at regular price and then after halloween i go and get a few more on clearance. I get the ones i really want before hand and if there arent that style left then im not sad if there are that style left i return the ones i bought for full price and get the cheapies. I know what a dork. As for labeling, because i use these totes to hold most of my village stuff and pretty much anything that will fit into them I HAVE to label them other wise when i go to put things back i always have more stuff than I have space for. I use those plastic sheets that you put in your binders that you can slide papers in so i can add to it or take away something without ruining the tote by writing on it. I put all the "labels" facing the same way so when i decide to do my village (in Aug) then i only have to go through those boxes. It saves me a lot of agrivation since i have so many things to go through. TA if you empty one box at a time itll save you the pain of where the heck did that go. I try to put things away for certain areas. Like my witch stuff is all together so im not looking for the little potion bottles in a box of cut outs. Im seriously ready to start taking stuff out after this. I have a workshop, why cant i just put some stuff up??? Maybe i will after IS


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Turtle I pretty much do same as you with all my tubs.
Sure Ish you can start anytime.. I keep a few things up all yr in the bar and I have my graveyard swing out side, as soon as I get 2 skellys I want to use on that they will be out there too..


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ScareFX said:


> I started using Rubbermaid stackable bins a couple of years ago. I have an inventory list that goes with each bin. .....either similar props or a common category.


Thank goodness!!!! I thought I was the only one who did stuff like that.
I have a small notebook with a list of everything in each box so I know where everything is. Lights in one...outside stuff in another....costumes....ect.

:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I used to keep like things together, but now I find it easier to just keep the stuff from a room in the tub, then mark the room on the tub. When it's time to set up, hubby just takes the tubs to the right rooms and there is less running from room to room. All the outside things a kept in a shed where I can get at them to work on throughout the year. And I really envy this talk about basements. They are pretty rare in OK. so I have just the garage and shed (attic is already full). Imange having a whole room under the house. Lucky.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Plastic totes? heck no! If I need a box to store my halloween stuff in, I make another coffin. I have a long storage room lined with shelves that the coffins fit on, along with all the stuff that doesn't fit in the coffins.(stacks of tombstones, dozens of bodybags, and all that other cool stuff that gets scrounged from the dumpster's and curbs throughout the year) I am actually really lucky to have partnered with my uncle's bookstore as a place to haunt....lot's of basement storage, and the only price I pay is he gets to play with my creations all year long.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Heheheh! That would be great and help add to your display at the same time! I squeezed all my Bluckies into the wooden coffin I'd bought. I still have the 2 that are pvc framed out and they are "crawling" on the stack of Halloween bins in the garage! 

I have been separating my items in bins too. I have clothing in one, bones in one, lights in one. And then I have several that have lots of odds and ends in. That is what makes a mess, pawing through those or when hubby "helps" putting stuff away. He just grabs what he sees and puts it in a bin until he can't fit anything else in. And that is usually because it is all going in all different directions in the bins and not settled in to make the best use of space.

But I try to let that go when it happens so that he doesn't storm off. I'd rather have the crappy help and get it put away than have my anal retentive packing self taking days to get it done. 

I decorate for Thanksgiving and a ton for Christmas and it can get pretty hectic.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think my husband would divorce me if i decorated for more than one holiday like I do for Halloween. I had to concede to leave the bedroom alone, because he felt he should have ONE area in the house where it doesnt look all dark and scary. LOL. I wanted to put a black lace bedcover and lace curtains is all to go with my skull lamps. BUT NOOOOOO. Oh well, i can still decorate the bathroom, kitchen, lving room and hallway. I also have a sunporch now that is going to become my Witches room. I agree with the help, but unfortunately i get the bi**hy tude going when he starts throwing stuff where ever. So i just calmly(while pinching the sides of my arms so i dont rip his head off) Suggest to him that he put things away carefully since he doesnt want me to have to spend the money next year to replace what got broken or i cant find. That usually does the trick. I agree with the room by room idea. Im going to try to cover my walls this year in my living room with those scene setters and i wanna try to keep it in order. I think with all my I wanna do ideas i need to start setting up NOW. LOL.


----------

